# HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



## Katherinekkk (Sep 27, 2011)

just found this website lol. I wasnt a MAC fan til I saw the new styledriven collection come out!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



)


----------



## sgr2008 (Sep 28, 2011)

welcome ! and what colors did you like from this collection ?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 28, 2011)

welcome to the forum! and mac grabs us all in eventually!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, welcome, welcome! Hope to see you post some FOTD's!


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 8, 2011)

I got five eyeshaodws: styledriven, tease with ease, sunny outlook, thru the night, and fresh flare! I love them all!


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2011)

Hii :specktrawelcome:


----------



## bis (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra :welcome: Great makeup you are wearing in your avatar.


----------



## Katherinekkk (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kristiana72 (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome to the best site


----------



## anne082 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

